# Q7 Wheel Choices Shown at Frankfurt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Some of these may be standard equipment, or optional via the Audi Collection. Either way, they were on display at Frankfurt, so I nabbed some photos.
















































There was also an accessories Q7 on display with 21-inch wheels that looked like the new RS 4 wheel. We were told they were not yet approved for production (Q7 hasn't been cleared for series production 21-inch wheels yet), but that they will probably be made and go on sale.


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Q7 Wheel Choices Shown at Frankfurt ([email protected])*

I don't think this will do as well as its siblings Cayanne and Touareg. It looks good though!


_Modified by Corradoman8 at 7:56 PM 10-29-2005_


----------

